# Autosleeper (panel van) extra kitchen worktop?



## vardy

I have a back kitchen in the Harmony. Sink drainer (fridge under) on L side - loo wall faschia on the right when facing back doors.

There is no worktop other than the sink drainer, or putting glass top over cooker hob.

Just wondered if anybody had done/seen an idea I had to attach hinged bit of worktop to faschia that would drop down across back doors and rest on stops (maybe screwed on edge of sink unit).

Was going to ask TUI at Bawtry to put something like this in - but I had just one doubt. - Are the back doors designated fire exit, as with front seats reversed and bed made up all the other doors are 'obscured'.

I don't think a flimsy bit of kit like envisaged would stop me getting out - and it's easy enough to scramble over the bed but I know what rules are like!

Is this a daft idea?


----------



## relay

We've got just such a hinged piece of work-top in our van, between the shower room wall and the kitchen units, and it's invaluable. It's got a twisty-thing (technical term) to keep it in the up position, when not needed - or for safety reasons. 

I've seen it in quite a few vans so wouldn't think there can be any rules against it.

I'd say go for it. Kitchen work space is one of my top priorities!

-H


----------



## Lambo

Vardy, it's quite a good idea, standard fit in our Tribute and very useful, cheers, Paul.


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi


Autosleeper Duetto's have a very neat hinged piece that fits across the passageway to give you an extra workspace.

Have a look at a Duetto it may give you a better idea for DIY.


Cheers Andy


----------



## vardy

Thank all you guys for the very quick and helpful responses! I had a feeling it must be something that had been done before but hadn't seen one. Probably 'cos if I was visiting through the doors, it would be in 'up' position!

Definitely going to go and have it done - but as suggested, will sneak round to have a look at some others first. - H


----------



## 96706

We have a wood batten screwed to bathroom wall, which has velcro on top so we can just lay a work top on top of it and the other end rests on top of the drainning board. 

If you need exit, just pick it up! 
When under way, it stores in the wardrobe.


----------



## homenaway

Hi,
With our Symbol we did the same! I made a removable worktop from 10mm ply with some lipping at the back edge (to stop the wayward cutlery falling down the back) There was already a wooden batten fixed to the bathroom wall and it rested on the worktop by the drainer (the lipping stopped it sliding about. I stored it down the side of the fridge by the back door with a plastic turnbuckle thing to keep it in place  

We have the same situation in our new Adria Twin and have made a similar worktop to fit across the gangway between the wardrobe door and a wooden support (recycled curtain pole!).

Just remember to get everything you need out of the fridge before putting up the worktop otherwise it's a bit of a scrabble around . 

I follow your concern about an exit route but it can be instantly removed and there are several van conversions that have kitchen units across the back with no rear access so I don't think there are "regulations" about exits. We use the side sliding door as our only entrance and exit anyway.

Steve


----------



## Ecosse

Hi Vardy...we used to have an AS Duetto and felt that another worktop would be useful.Pertshire Caravans ordered one from Autosleeper for us. Easy to fix and a great success!

Mike


----------



## Grizzly

We had 2 Eldiss vans and fitted a lift up hinged worktop extension that went across the main door to both of them.

As you say, in case of emergency, you would get out quickly enough BUt be aware that you might have to and don't cover it with pots and pans that might impede a quick get away !

They were a bit of a pain when you'd left the door open and wanted to close it or when someone sitting in the awning wanted to come in but the advantage of the extra space more than made up for the occasional inconvenience.

We made ours from B&Q kitchen doors. We managed to find cherry wood cupboard doors that matched perfectly and had all the right chamfered ( is that the word ?) edges so they looked as if they were part of the van and did not need cutting. The second one was was in their clearance sale so cost only £4.


G


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
The previous owner of my 2001 Symbol had fitted a couple of battens and used the smaller of the two tables to do the same thing. I had Autosleepers fit the proper cross table when they did a service. The only problem is that when you have the bed made up an you want to use the loo you have to make sure the cross table is removed as you have to stand at the back to open the toilet door (it hits the bed) and unless you are a contortionist midget there's nowhere to stand :roll: 
Regards,
Chris


----------



## vardy

Thank you all for the suggestions. I have the light wood effect finish - so will go and look in B&Q first. 

Very tempted to get Autosleepers to make it up, as they did a really good job on the retro fit bed infill.

Think getting in loo ok for me as door other way round. With as quick as I need to get there sometimes there would be pots and pans flying into orbit!!!

Gotta do it - no space is driving me nuts.


----------



## 96706

Vardy,

This is our shelf. A simple board that lays ontop of the battern. Velcro stops it moving & the other end is shaped to fit around edge of draining board. It is stored in the wardrobe when not in use.










The battern on the side wall is fixed with 2 screws & 'no nails'. It has velcro strip on top.










How the shelf looks in use. Cost about £5 to do!










We don't usually worry too much about emergency door at night, but then we'll often take the shelf down when not in use anyway.
Other than PVC's how many vans have a rear door escape?


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi

Ask A/S if you can purchase the Flap from a Duetto as it would come with the hinge that folds down to allow the flap to be lowered onto the Toilet wall side, where it hangs very neatly and kept in place with a turn stop, solving the storage problem as well. 

The principle is the same as *****, but resolves the storage question, always a problem with a CPV's

Andy


----------



## vardy

Thanks for the extra info - and the brilliant pics. I can see what it looks like now. Definitely worth doing. Shows how much room to open fridge too - I was worried about that.

I'm going to get a price for the hinged top but if it's too high for this small job it's board and velcro.

Brilliant. You bunch are sooooo ace!!!

- Helena.


----------

